# (NSURLErrorDomain error -1202)



## TekaruKisaragi (3 Mars 2017)

Salut à tous !
Nous avons un problème sur l'iPod 5G de ma soeur depuis aujourd'hui.. (S'est apparu d'un coup) quand elle essai de se connecté à Messenger, Netflix ou quoi, elle a une erreur de message avec "(NSURLErrorDomain -1202)" quelqu'un sait d'où cela peut venir?

J'ai enlevé mon wifi et remit, etc.. Rien ne fonctionne, je viens de le mettre en iOS 10, rien non plus..

Elle ne sait pas allé sur l'App Store non plus, sa dit qu'il n'y a pas de connexion, alors que moi avec mon iPhone, tout fonctionne..


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2017)

Un peu de lecture en english... http://www.techanges.com/fix-nsurlerrordomain-error-1012/


----------



## TekaruKisaragi (3 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture en english... http://www.techanges.com/fix-nsurlerrordomain-error-1012/


Déjà essayer de supprimer les Caches DNS et de faire un reset..


----------



## TekaruKisaragi (4 Mars 2017)

Voici exactement le message qu'il met..


----------

